# Downlight LED issue



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I have 6.5" LED downlights installed in several rooms in our house, including in some bathrooms above the showers. They were installed when the house was built about 2.5 years ago, and they're damp rated for something like 10,000 hours. However, the light above one of the showers started going dim after 1.5 years. I replaced it with a new light of the same model, and it worked fine for about 10 months or so before this one went dim as well.

Anyone know what is going on? There is a foam gasket ring visible in the photo which I presume prevents moisture from entering. Is the gasket possibly not pressing up against the mount properly? These aren't the cheapest to keep replacing every year so I'm hoping to solve this problem this time.

Also, I should note that the same model light installed above a different shower has not had any problems.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

My guess is that moisture is getting drawn into the circuitry. I would suggest putting a little silicone under the seal next time. Also, check on your warranty.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Grizzly Adam said:


> My guess is that moisture is getting drawn into the circuitry. I would suggest putting a little silicone under the seal next time. Also, check on your warranty.


Thanks for the suggestion. Is silicone commonly used as a sealant with this type of connection? I'm really a novice in this area.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Phids said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that moisture is getting drawn into the circuitry. I would suggest putting a little silicone under the seal next time. Also, check on your warranty.
> ...


Yes, 100% silicone is often used to seal electrical boxes in damp and wet areas.


----------

